# chagrin river closed!!



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

the chagrin river will be closed for fishing on sunday due to a water clarity issue, it appears that the water color is turning from "chocolate milk" to a slightly greenish tint. Besides, it is sunday and the fish deserve a day of rest. Only a fool would want to venture outside this time of the year in NE Ohio (that would be me)


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

You joke but it really isn't clear. I was out there at eight o'clock and couldn't see a thing.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

It rained last night and elevated it some.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Frustrating, every time the rivers come down and start to clear it rains again. Ahh. Supposed to get more rain tonight and pretty much every day for the next few days. Went from no rain in the fall to too much now. We cant win. Hopefully it clears up next week. Till then its jig tying time.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

you guys know they still hit in dirty fast water right?


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

You don't say... 

It seems everyone listened to dfox and stayed home. Didn't see anyone. 

4/6. All on bright colored jig and lots of maggots. Not a bite on sacs or minnows. 
Finally got my first one on a pin too.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

GRbassman congrats on the first fish on the Pin. They're an absolute blast to catch that way! And Kudos for fishing in less than ideal conditions and having success.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks. It was awesome. Two nice jumps. I still need to figure out casting to avoid the line twists.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> you guys know they still hit in dirty fast water right?


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Idray would you be interested in doing a AMA on how to fish fast,muddy water? for real you seem to be in the select group of steelheaders who have this sport figured out.no locations just basic tactics on how to target steel in not prime conditions.
ironfish


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Fish close to shore in slow water with giant spawn sacs. Five maggots on chartreuse jigs. Minnows.


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

In high muddy water, a big, black streamer is my go to.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ironfish said:


> Idray would you be interested in doing a AMA on how to fish fast,muddy water? for real you seem to be in the select group of steelheaders who have this sport figured out.no locations just basic tactics on how to target steel in not prime conditions.
> ironfish


I don't have the free time I used to. between my kid and work I go when I can. look at steelhead like a bass. ambush. they are just like any other living creatures. lazy! I fish structure if I can. log jams rock piles major current breaks. I have my days of getting skunked. like I said just go! I love fishing the grand. once you start getting good in the dirty water clear water is well easy.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Fish close to shore in slow water with giant spawn sacs. Five maggots on chartreuse jigs. Minnows.


 Grand/Idray, would you say you have fairly consistent success while fishing high cfs ,muddy water.I had on of my best days on the big muddy/vermillion on coffee brown colored water.Over 19 fish to hand, 15lb plus buck, blah blah blah. I wrote it all off to luck, big egg sucking leeches and a heavy well timed push of fish.Just looking for some solid well observed high water tactics that consistently produce...Idray seems to have it in the bag so im all ear's.


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

power bait has worked in muddy water, dont hear about it as much anymore. Cant believe it rained and got muddier. Really had today set up for fishing, then didnt go. at least the first football game is good, not


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> I don't have the free time I used to. between my kid and work I go when I can. look at steelhead like a bass. ambush. they are just like any other living creatures. lazy! I fish structure if I can. log jams rock piles major current breaks. I have my days of getting skunked. like I said just go! I love fishing the grand. once you start getting good in the dirty water clear water is well easy.


 posted after you, all solid advice,i'll put them in play.thanks
ironfish


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

more I think about it I actually learned how to fish steel before I knew anything about flows and charts. I am by no means an expert. I enjoy fishing. my personal preference is deep slower water. last year I started pinning. my numbers are down as I'm learning a new method. did I mention I love fishing lol.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

ironfish said:


> Grand/Idray, would you say you have fairly consistent success while fishing high cfs ,muddy water.I had on of my best days on the big muddy/vermillion on coffee brown colored water.Over 19 fish to hand, 15lb plus buck, blah blah blah. I wrote it all off to luck, big egg sucking leeches and a heavy well timed push of fish.Just looking for some solid well observed high water tactics that consistently produce...Idray seems to have it in the bag so im all ear's.


Consistently unsuccessful. I'm happy with one or two fish in muddy water.19 is crazy. You should be the one hosting a muddy water AMA. 
I drive a bit to avoid muddy water and find a river with good stain.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

It was spring, I was lucky probably caught some of the same fish more then once and flossed several im sure lol.Like you said they were all hanging close to the shore just one of those days on the river if you do this long enough will happen to you...


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ldrjay said:


> you guys know they still hit in dirty fast water right?


oh yeah...throw a piece of worm out there and see what happens in dirty water...


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

TRIPLE-J said:


> oh yeah...throw a piece of worm out there and see what happens in dirty water...


enlighten me. I don't use worms until April or may and that's on inland lakes or for cats.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

ironfish said:


> Grand/Idray, would you say you have fairly consistent success while fishing high cfs ,muddy water.I had on of my best days on the big muddy/vermillion on coffee brown colored water.Over 19 fish to hand, 15lb plus buck, blah blah blah. I wrote it all off to luck, big egg sucking leeches and a heavy well timed push of fish.Just looking for some solid well observed high water tactics that consistently produce...Idray seems to have it in the bag so im all ear's.





ldrjay said:


> enlighten me. I don't use worms until April or may and that's on inland lakes or for cats.


im intrigued as well. I'm going to give it a try. Don't know where I'll put them in my vest though. I'm guessing your using a whole night crawler and not the little red worms.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You catch suckers lol I have caught some steelhead on worms in the past but it is mostly sucker fishing especially this time of year.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I have only ever caught 2 suckered. Creek clubs I tear up but not till later in the year. I will take a few worms then. I love catching!!!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I do catch some suckers later in the spring but catch a lot of steel on them ...
when the water is high and muddy I just put a #8 hook on add enough split shot about 3 feet up the line to just bounce along the bottom. Use just a piece of a night crawler maybe an inch and a half or two inches long and just drift the eddies...
just like bottom bouncing an egg sack ...same thing
but that's a style of fishing ive been doing for a long time
just don't fish the real fast water at that time they will hit it
I just take the worms and throw them in a zip lock baggie and stick them in my vest pocket..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

TRIPLE-J said:


> I do catch some suckers later in the spring but catch a lot of steel on them ...
> when the water is high and muddy I just put a #8 hook on add enough split shot about 3 feet up the line to just bounce along the bottom. Use just a piece of a night crawler maybe an inch and a half or two inches long and just drift the eddies...
> just like bottom bouncing an egg sack ...same thing
> but that's a style of fishing ive been doing for a long time
> ...


I do a similar technique with 3" grubs in dirty water it works pretty good


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Totally new to what a center pin is or how you fish it. Any body fill me in?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

mrbencrazy said:


> Totally new to what a center pin is or how you fish it. Any body fill me in?


YouTube and Google it. free spinning reel.


----------

